
Ask HN: Are certifications (AWS/RedHat etc.) worthwhile? - hazz99
Howdy,<p>I&#x27;m a student, and I&#x27;m looking at getting the AWS Associate Solutions Architect cert and the Red Hat certified Systems Administrator cert.<p>Are certifications such as these (not these specific ones, but in general) well-regarded in real life? I will have learned a lot by the time I can pass the exam, so it&#x27;s worth it in a practical sense I guess. What are your thoughts?
======
mindcrime
_Are certifications such as these (not these specific ones, but in general)
well-regarded in real life?_

There isn't really a good answer to this. That is, a _general_ answer. It
really depends on a lot of details about the specific case. I know some people
and companies that put a _lot_ of stock in things like RHCE or AWS Solutions
Architect certifications. Others don't much care one way or the other.

 _I will have learned a lot by the time I can pass the exam, so it 's worth it
in a practical sense I guess. What are your thoughts?_

Two thoughts:

1\. Treat the certification process as a learning opportunity and don't worry
_so_ much about the value of the certification in and of itself. Use the
process to force you to dig into knowledge areas that you haven't explored,
build new skills, etc.

2\. It is my belief that, at worst, having certifications is a neutral thing.
That is, very few, if any, employers are going to want you _less_ because you
have certifications. And some percentage will value you more if you do, so _on
balance_ they probably have some value.

3\. Whatever negative connotations go with certifications are, in my
experience, mainly rooted in the stereotypical "person who knows nothing about
the topic, studies brain dumps obsessively for a few months, passes the
certification, and still knows essentially nothing about the topic". So don't
be that person. Make it a point to _actually_ learn and understand the
material, and find ways to communicate that fact to prospective employers. Eg,
don't rely on just a piece of paper, thinking that is sufficient to get (and
stay) employed.

